# Les meilleures phrases pour laguer sa nana ou son mec



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

Voila, le but étant de trouver toutes les phrases à la con pour larguer son mec ou sa nana...

Je commence



- Y a une nouvelle vachement bandante au bureau
- Au fait, je t'ai pas dit, mais ma fille vient ce week end. Ah je t'ai pas dit que j'avais une fille?
- la vache tu m'as fait peur, j'ai cru que c'était ta mère (à lui dire au réveil)
- j'ai réfléchi, je préfère qu'on prenne un chat, c'est plus pratique qu'un môme
- tu veux pas prendre un KissKool? Si, vraiment...
- t'as pas pris du cul? 
- c'est pour faire exotique, tes poils sous les bras, là?
- plus je te regarde... (et la laisser imaginer la suite en prenant un air contrit)
- c'est avec toi que j'étais allé dans ce restau? T'es sûre c'est pas toi? Ah non t'as raison, c'est avec mon ex
- Tes seins, tu penses les laisser tomber jusqu'au nombril ou tu penses qu'il vont s'arrêter avant? 
- J'ai pas rêvé, c'est bien avec une jolie brune que je suis sorti, pas avec une petite grosse... Comme quoi l'amour rend aveugle...
- Comment ça t'as encore pas préparé à bouffer?
- mais qu'est ce que t'es conne ma pauvre fille... Heureusement que je suis là pour te sortir un peu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

et pour larguer son mec


- tu peux commencer si tu veux (alors qu'il a déjà fini depuis longtemps...)
- Ca t'emmerde si je garde mon iPod pendant que tu me fais l'amour?
- T'as vu chéri, il y a une fissure au plafond (toujours pendant l'amour)


----------



## Nexka (19 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et pour larguer son mec
> 
> 
> - tu peux commencer si tu veux (alors qu'il a déjà fini depuis longtemps...)
> ...


 
Pour larguer son mec aussi (quoique ça doit aussi marcher avec les nanas)

- Oui je compte regarder TOUT les matchs de la coupe du monde de rugby  Oui MEME ceux ou ya pas la France


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

- Arrête avec le doigt, viens... Non finalement, remets le doigt... 

 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Pour larguer sa nana :

- Je connais Amok perso, tu sais ?
- Je connais sonnyboy perso, tu sais ?
- Je connais supermoquette perso, tu sais ?
- J'ai fait un podcast avec DocEvil.


----------



## molgow (19 Août 2005)

- Non pas maintenant chéri(e), je lis un post de zebig !


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait un podcast avec DocEvil.



:affraid:

Non, ça c'est vraiment trop dur...
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Non, ça c'est vraiment trop dur...



Ça évite surtout bien des discussions inutiles, cris, pleurs et tout l'bazar.


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...
> - J'ai fait un podcast avec DocEvil.



J'ai essayé, ça marche pas !!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé, ça marche pas !!!



Tu as une nana à larguer ?


----------



## anntraxh (19 Août 2005)

Ben quoi, je ne serai pas la seule à mener double vie sur ce forum !!!


----------



## Freelancer (19 Août 2005)

il y a aussi le classique : "je ne suis pas le mec qu'il te faut, tu merites mieux"....


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi le classique : "je ne suis pas le mec qu'il te faut, tu merites mieux"....


 
Ouais. Ou bien 

"Et si on essayait avec un chien?"

Ou un cheval.

Ou une tortue.

Ou SonnyBoy?

Mmmmmmm... ???


----------



## tomtom (19 Août 2005)

- c'est mignon, quand tu souris comme ça, tu ressembles à mon ex.  :love: 
- T'es vraiment pas faite pour porter des trucs courts :hein: , ça fait tout de suite pouf sur toi :mouais: , pourtant sur Natacha, ça fait plutôt classe ce genre de truc.:love: 
- Hein?  J'aurais pu trouver un autre jour pour inviter tous mes potes? pourquoi?  ah bon, c'est aujourd'hui la Saint Valentin?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Août 2005)

Vécu :

En train de téléphoner à ma femme via le "main-libre" ... Sinead qui entre dans mon bureau en gueulant : "Putain, où tu me l'as encore mis ????????":affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :casse: 

ps : elle parlait du dossier urgent qu'on devait présenter ensemble en début d'après-midi !!!!:rateau:


----------



## FANREM (19 Août 2005)

Vécu aussi

Femme en vacances sur la Cote d'Azur qui téléphone hier soir sur le coup des 20 H 30 pour me demander ce que je suis en train de faire, et je lui reponds : 

je vais voir des copains / copines rue Saint Denis

 (en fait la bouffe du mois avec l'ami golf et les autres :love: )


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

Sinon y a le bon vieux classique, mais toujours efficace :

"Dégage connasse !" 


Avec une préférence pour la version "je rentre bourré"...

"Dé-dé-gage, sale conne-conne-connAsse !!" :love:


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour larguer sa nana :
> 
> - Je connais Amok perso, tu sais ?
> - Je connais sonnyboy perso, tu sais ?
> ...



Abruti ! © ®


----------



## Hurrican (19 Août 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pour larguer son mec aussi (quoique ça doit aussi marcher avec les nanas)
> 
> - Oui je compte regarder TOUT les matchs de la coupe du monde de rugby  Oui MEME ceux ou ya pas la France


Aucune chance avec moi ! Je t'accompagne. :love:


----------



## mikoo (19 Août 2005)

chouette, chouette ce thread.    :love: 

je t'aime parce que tu m'enmerde donc je ne t'aime plus car tu ne me fait plus chier.

douce salope, vas voir Satan.

le service après vente m'a deçu chez toi, au revoir.

nous ne sommes pas sexuellements/intellectuellement compatibles.

désolé j'ai dépassé ma limite de temps (trois jours) avec toi.

tu es trop difficile à entretenir.

...


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

- J'aime bien les papillons   :rateau:


----------



## Amok (19 Août 2005)

"Bonjour, je suis Spyro".


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2005)

_L'avventura
C'est la vie que je mène avec toi
L'avventura
C'est dormir chaque nuit dans tes bras
_ 
 

'+


----------



## pil38 (19 Août 2005)

ce truc de oufs !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

*- Là, vraiment, je dois te laisser, ma mère m'attend.*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

ma copine m'attend... suivi d'un gros blanc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

[Mode faux cul] : On s'aime trop ; on va se détruire...  

[Mode faux cul de compétition] : Je traverse une période où je me cherche un peu... Je ne sais plus où j'en suis   

[Mode Gainsbourg] : Je suis venu te dire que tu t'en vas...  

[Mode évasif] : Je ne pensais pas qu'une fille de ta valeur ait besoin d'une bande de truies bovines comme tes copines pour faire valoir...

[Mode Vécu] : ... Bon ben, alors c'est tout vu... Ce sera mes amis. Je les connais et je les aime depuis plus longtemps que toi :love:  :love:  :love: 

... Ouais ; je fais le malin, mais y'a surtout un tas de trucs dont je suis pas forcément fier  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: ... Enfin ; pas tous les jours


----------



## MacEntouziast (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [Mode faux cul] ..............


[Mode......]  *Tu peux surveiller mes oliviers, j'ai un truc à faire en ville, je reviens dans quatre jours *


----------



## clochelune (19 Août 2005)

thiéfaine chantait "je t'en remets au vent" 
avec 
"d'avoir voulu vivre avec moi t'a gaché deux ans de ta vie
deux ans suspendus à ta croix
à veiller sur mes insomnies"

etc. 

pour larguer, ça peut l'faire !

sinon le truc du remets le doigt, c'est pas mal
y'a aussi "je préfère le concombre" !

pour le rugby, mon chéri se joindra aux amateurs d'ici !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> [Mode faux cul de compétition] : Je traverse une période où je me cherche un peu... Je ne sais plus où j'en suis



J'adore celle-là. C'est un grand classique, mais on ne s'en lasse pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> [Mode......]  *Tu peux surveiller mes oliviers, j'ai un truc à faire en ville, je reviens dans quatre jours *



Aurais-tu mis un doigt dans ma psychologie? ... Canaillou!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

[Mode gros con] : On ne m'achète pas avec une fellation très moyenne ; c'est avoir une piètre image de moi... Mais je n'ai jamais encore osé ; même si je l'ai souvent pensé... et c'est bien ainsi. Je suis toujours tombé sur des filles franches et pleines de tact  :love:
un poil de respect, dans ce thread.... 'Tain d'Adèle© ; je fatigue, moi...


----------



## Spyro (19 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> sinon le truc du remets le doigt, c'est pas mal
> y'a aussi "je préfère le concombre" !


Non ça c'est "comment annoncer qu'il est cocu".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Non ça c'est "comment annoncer qu'il est cocu".





			
				Quotas de misère a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de gna gna gna gna gna


 :love:


----------



## Nexka (19 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> - J'aime bien les papillons :rateau:


 
    


M'en fou j'aime pas le violet de tout façon


----------



## Nexka (19 Août 2005)

Puis en plus tes flammes elles sont toutes petites


----------



## clochelune (19 Août 2005)

"chéri, en fait, j'ai envoyé mon CV au couvent des ursulines !"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> "chéri, en fait, j'ai envoyé mon CV au couvent des ursulines !"



Même pas peur! Les novices m'excitent  :love:


----------



## Nobody (19 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Même pas peur! Les novices m'excitent :love:


 
Moi aussi, nos vices m'excitent.


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

Vécu

"oui je sais, il est huit heures du mat... oui je sais qu'on est le premier janvier... mais putain, t'arrêtes de me faire chier maintenant, tu te casses..."

marche sûrement dans les deux cas...

mais moi, elle a beaucoup pleuré avant de partir... 

après, j'ai dormi et appeler mes parents pour leur souhaiter une bonne année et leur dire la bonne nouvelle... "bonne année, l'autre conne s'est cassée !"


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

variante de celles postées par Doc

- ouais, tu sais pas ?!! j'ai roulé une pelle à Gognol ce soir...  (et c'est du vécu  )

et autres choses (vécues aussi)

- autre réponse donné pour me débarrasser de StéphanieL (AES off-private joke) : ah non, ce soir je peux pas, j'ai piscine... demain aussi d'ailleurs... 
-je vois pas pourquoi on continue, ton gode te suffit amplement...


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai roulé une pelle à Gognol ce soir...  (et c'est du vécu  )



depuis, j'ai aussi connu les lèvres de Bassman et Grug... bin, ça va... ça provoque pas trop de vagues ça...


----------



## clochelune (19 Août 2005)

ah les cochons ;-)
y'a bien le fantasme de soulever les robes des bonnes soeurs
mais il ne peut pas y avoir de bonnes soeurs reconverties ? (qui n'entreraient pas vierges au couvent ? j'y pensais dans ce sens en fait : l'arrêt du sexe pour convoler avec dieu (mais je crois que je préfère encore les concombres où au moins on sent quelque chose!)

ou dire à son mec que c'est tellement nul que l'on préfère se reconvertir dans un couvent, un monde sans sexe (quoique! y'a toujours les bougies!)


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ah oui, mais c'est plus sympa quand c'est ton mec qui joue avec le gode, tu te laisses faire complètement !

ou alors pour quitter un mec : "la tienne ne vibre pas !"


----------



## Malow (20 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, mais c'est plus sympa quand c'est ton mec qui joue avec le gode, tu te laisses faire complètement !
> 
> ou alors pour quitter un mec : "la tienne ne vibre pas !"



Je te conseille les piles Energizer......


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

ben surtout c'est arrivé qu'un jour on tombe en panne de piles !
bon en a repris ça avec la méthode naturelle, mais c'était frustrant quand même !


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> "chéri, en fait, j'ai envoyé mon CV au couvent des ursulines !"


 j'avais un pote, on lui a fait le coup en vrai, ça...
la fille l'a largué pour rentrer dans les ordres!! :casse:



...

Et la, ça remet un peu la virilite en question...  :rateau:
enfin a ce qu'il m'a dit...


----------



## clochelune (20 Août 2005)

la pauvre !
je plains moins ton pote qui quand même pourra rencontrer d'autres nanas !
mais faudra quand même qu'il demande leur CV aux nouvelles, histoire de...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'avais un pote, on lui a fait le coup en vrai, ça...
> la fille l'a largué pour rentrer dans les ordres!! :casse:
> 
> 
> ...



Voilàààààà!!! Tu as gagné... Je ne tappe plus qu'avec un doigt


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

clochelune a dit:
			
		

> ou alors pour quitter un mec : "la tienne ne vibre pas !"



Vanitas vanitatum et omnia vanitas... Que celui qui a vécu par la teub' périsse par la teub'


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> variante de celles postées par Doc
> 
> - ouais, tu sais pas ?!! j'ai roulé une pelle à Gognol ce soir...  (et c'est du vécu  )



Ceci dit j'ai pas beaucoup senti la langue...  :love:

'+


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2005)

Prout prout caca boudin !     (c'est clair, simple et limpide)


----------



## woulf (20 Août 2005)

Mais franchement, vous vous torturez tous à trouver mille et un trucs à la noix (typiquement masculin, ceci dit  ) : il suffit de 2 phrases simples:

- je ne t'aime plus,
- je te quitte.

ah ouiiii, c'est pas facile à sortir, mais qu'est ce que ça soulage quand c'est sorti, et puis au moins, ça ferme la porte à toutes les conversations futiles qui suivent en général, et ça évite même de dire des choses méchantes. CQFD


----------



## bengilli (20 Août 2005)

Y'a un grand classique :

Elle : "Mais qu'as tu fait de mon ensemble rose ?"
Lui : "Il est sur le palier avec ton chat..."


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

Un autre:


Lui: Où as-tu mis ma robe pailletée et mes talons hauts?

Elle: ?????????


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Un autre:
> 
> 
> Lui: Où as-tu mis ma robe pailletée et mes talons hauts?
> ...


 tres bon celui-la.
je le garde


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille les piles Energizer......



Pour le test des forums.


----------



## sylko (20 Août 2005)

- Finalement, t'es moins bonne que ta soeur!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> - Finalement, t'es moins bonne que ta soeur!



... Ou que ton frêre...    Là ; ça lui fait l'effet d'un coup de masse


----------



## Nobody (20 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou que ton frêre...  Là ; ça lui fait l'effet d'un coup de masse


 
Ou que ta mère.

Ou ton père?

:affraid:


----------



## argothian22 (20 Août 2005)

Edit : humour (?) de très mauvais goût. Au minimum.


... mais la meilleure des methodes c'est de ne pas avoir de copine


----------



## kisco (20 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais la meilleure des methodes c'est de ne pas avoir de copine



lol, oui en effet...

mais là c'est un autre thread qui s'ouvre "les meilleures phrases pour la/le faire craquer"


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

Edit lié au message modéré ci-dessus. 
T'as pas honte d'oser imaginer pareil scénario??? :sick:  :mouais:  :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas honte d'oser imaginer pareil scénario??? :sick:  :mouais:  :modo:



La honte est un sentiment qui semble manifestement étranger aux derniers intervenants qui ont posté dans ce sujet. Il est rare que j'ai recours à la fonction d'appel aux modérateurs mais, pour le coup, je l'ai fait le c½ur léger. Messieurs, je vous recommande chaudement à l'avenir de réfléchir à ce que vous postez : La vulgarité n'est jamais drôle, elle n'est que vulgaire. Mes féliciations, vous avez réussi à y ajouter la bêtise.


----------



## molgow (20 Août 2005)

Visiblement, on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ou que ton frêre...    Là ; ça lui fait l'effet d'un coup de masse


    *Ou que ton mulet *


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui



*toujours,visiblement,toujours.*


----------



## molgow (20 Août 2005)

Au passage, argothian ne semble pas avoir inventé grand chose mais a reporté des techniques très répandues sur le web


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Au passage, argothian ne semble pas avoir inventé grand chose mais a reporté des techniques très répandues sur le web



Et le fait qu'un autre [Finn_Atlas était là, mais de justesse] ait posté ça ailleurs est censé justifier la bavure ?

N'est pas gribouille qui veut.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et le fait qu'un autre [Finn_Atlas était là, mais de justesse] ait posté ça ailleurs est censé justifier la bavure ?
> 
> N'est pas gribouille qui veut.



*Tchaaaaaaaaac*


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Visiblement, on peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui




si je peux me permettre..." on peut rire avec n'importe qui, mais pas rire de tout ! "


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> si je peux me permettre..." on peut rire avec n'importe qui, mais pas rire de tout ! "


*Rions donc avec nos amis les bêtes
*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ... mais la meilleure des methodes c'est de ne pas avoir de copine



Edit : suppression d'une partie de la citation (modération du message d'origine)

Je suis vraiment pas sur que ce soit super marrant comme sujet.

Et pour répondre à Molgow, oui on peut rire de tout, mais faut du talent, et faut bien connaitre son public, je pense que le forum ne se prete pas à ce genre d'exercice.


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Rions donc avec nos amis les bêtes
> *




...Oui c'est ça, t'as tout compris... vas donc rire avec les bêtes....
  :hein:


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> ...Oui c'est ça, t'as tout compris... vas donc rire avec les bêtes....
> :hein:


 *Hohoo, on cabre devant l'obstacle qui n'existe pas. Tout doux, tout doux*


----------



## Freezy (20 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La honte est un sentiment qui semble manifestement étranger aux derniers intervenants qui ont posté dans ce sujet. Il est rare que j'ai recours à la fonction d'appel aux modérateurs mais, pour le coup, je l'ai fait le c½ur léger. Messieurs, je vous recommande chaudement à l'avenir de réfléchir à ce que vous postez : La vulgarité n'est jamais drôle, elle n'est que vulgaire. Mes féliciations, vous avez réussi à y ajouter la bêtise.


Je suis d'accord avec toi DocEvil avant de poster argothian aurait dû préciser que son post était interdit au moins de 16 ans, je vais le faire pour lui:

"Attention les moins de 16ans ne doivent pas le lire et surtout ne pas faire ce qui est marqué dedans" :rateau: 

Se bloquer comme tu t'es bloqué montre une petitesse d'esprit, d'accord le sida n'est pas chose dont on peut rire mais l'ignorer ou en avoir peur en permanance est pire !  

Petit conseil fais attention en allumant ta télé (genre le groland   ) tu risques d'être choqué et nous faire une syncope


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment pas sur que ce soit super marrant comme sujet.
> 
> Et pour répondre à Molgow, oui on peut rire de tout, mais faut du talent, et faut bien connaitre son public, je pense que le forum ne se prete pas à ce genre d'exercice.


*Don't !*


----------



## Freezy (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis vraiment pas sur que ce soit super marrant comme sujet.
> 
> Et pour répondre à Molgow, oui on peut rire de tout, mais faut du talent, et faut bien connaitre son public, je pense que le forum ne se prete pas à ce genre d'exercice.




Comment faire de rien une affaire d'état ?  eh les ga's vous deconnez ou quoi là 
Quand j'allume ma télé c'est deux fois pire


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Se bloquer comme tu t'es bloqué montre une petitesse d'esprit, d'accord le sida n'est pas chose dont on peut rire mais l'ignorer ou en avoir peur en permanance est pire !
> 
> Petit conseil fais attention en allumant ta télé (genre le groland   ) tu risques d'être choqué et nous faire une syncope



Mon pauvre ami... Ce que tu prends pour de l'ouverture d'esprit n'est que de la bêtise. Il faut toujours faire bien attention à ne pas confondre désinvolture et crétinisme.

Il m'est arrivé, bien souvent, de raconter de petites histoires bien pires que celle de notre ami le nioube. Mais il n'y avait pas des dizaines d'oreilles étrangères pour les écouter.
Tu trouves sans doute cette histoire-ci très amusante parce qu'elle ne te touche pas. Elle ne me touche pas plus à vrai dire. Mais il y a, derrière les écrans, des gens, de vrais gens qui nous lisent et qui en souffrent peut-être. Tu pourrais me répondre qu'on peut rire du SIDA avec des séropos... Et après tout pourquoi pas ? J'ai bien ri du cancer avec des cancéreux. Ne vas pas croire pour autant que ce soit le cas général. Tu t'exposerais à de graves déconvenues.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi DocEvil avant de poster argothian aurait dû préciser que son post était interdit au moins de 16 ans, je vais le faire pour lui:
> 
> "Attention les moins de 16ans ne doivent pas le lire et surtout ne pas faire ce qui est marqué dedans" :rateau:
> 
> ...



Doc n'est pas choqué.

Tu vois ce qui me gene avec les types qui tiennent les discours comme le tien, c'est qu'ils savent plus ou moins confusément qu'ils ont tort. Mais il est de bon ton d'interdire d'interdire...

Mais vous n'êtes pas honnêtes...

Par exemple, je suis certain que malgré ton coté rebelle, tu sais qu'il y a des limites à ne pas dépasser, et les autres comiques le savent aussi.

Je vois pas beaucoup de blagues racistes par exemple... pourtant on peut trés bien rire de ça... de ça comme du reste. Seulement là, on a peur, on se dit "et si y en a un de l'autre coté"...

Alors voilà, ou t'as des couilles et tu fais le truc à fond, ou t'as un cerveau et tu réfléchis avant d'écrire.

Perso je penche pour la deuxième solution.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami... Ce que tu prends pour de l'ouverture d'esprit n'est que de la bêtise. Il faut toujours faire bien attention à ne pas confondre désinvolture et crétinisme.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé, bien souvent, de raconter de petites histoires bien pires que celle de notre ami le nioube. Mais il n'y avait pas des dizaines d'oreilles étrangères pour les écouter.
> Tu trouves sans doute cette histoire-ci très amusante parce qu'elle ne te touche pas. Elle ne me touche pas plus à vrai dire. Mais il y a, derrière les écrans, des gens, de vrais gens qui nous lisent et qui en souffrent peut-être. Tu pourrais me répondre qu'on peut rire du SIDA avec des séropos... Et après tout pourquoi pas ? J'ai bien ri du cancer avec des cancéreux. Ne vas pas croire pour autant que ce soit le cas général. Tu t'exposerais à de graves déconvenues.



*Vrai, without prejudice*


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi DocEvil avant de poster argothian aurait dû préciser que son post était interdit au moins de 16 ans, je vais le faire pour lui:
> 
> "Attention les moins de 16ans ne doivent pas le lire et surtout ne pas faire ce qui est marqué dedans" :rateau:
> 
> ...




Décidément MacEntouziast a beaucoup d'amis parmis les bêtes.... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire de rien une affaire d'état ?  eh les ga's vous deconnez ou quoi là
> Quand j'allume ma télé c'est deux fois pire



Ne l'allume pas.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Décidément MacEntouziast a beaucoup d'amis parmis les bêtes.... :mouais:


 *I love you *  :love:


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> "Alors voilà, ou t'as des couilles et tu fais le truc à fond, ou t'as un cerveau et tu réfléchis avant d'écrire."



Et comme disait Audiard : "Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est même à ça qu'on les reconnaît." :love:


----------



## Freezy (20 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami... Ce que tu prends pour de l'ouverture d'esprit n'est que de la bêtise. Il faut toujours faire bien attention à ne pas confondre désinvolture et crétinisme.
> 
> Il m'est arrivé, bien souvent, de raconter de petites histoires bien pires que celle de notre ami le nioube. Mais il n'y avait pas des dizaines d'oreilles étrangères pour les écouter.
> Tu trouves sans doute cette histoire-ci très amusante parce qu'elle ne te touche pas. Elle ne me touche pas plus à vrai dire. Mais il y a, derrière les écrans, des gens, de vrais gens qui nous lisent et qui en souffrent peut-être. Tu pourrais me répondre qu'on peut rire du SIDA avec des séropos... Et après tout pourquoi pas ? J'ai bien ri du cancer avec des cancéreux. Ne vas pas croire pour autant que ce soit le cas général. Tu t'exposerais à de graves déconvenues.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la fin de ton post mais peut-être connais tu argothian personnellement.
Qui te dit qu'argothian .... 

De plus il n'a fait que cité quelqu'un en signant de son nom : "Le truand" 

Son site trouve d'ailleurs en première page du moteur de recherche le plus populaire de france quand je tape tout simplement 'larguer copine" 

Alors je crois que : soit tu t'embêtes et tu fais une montagne de rien soit tu l'aimes pas et tu nous ennuis tous avec tes gamineries

tiens soit choquer 

méthode 4: se suicider
avantage: c'est radical
inconvénient: si vous vous ratez, ça peut faire mal
variante: commencer à regarder le Bigdil chaque soir


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la fin de ton post mais peut-être connais tu argothian personnellement.
> Qui te dit qu'argothian ....
> 
> De plus il n'a fait que cité quelqu'un en signant de son nom : "Le truand"
> ...



Moi je vous aime pas, et ça peut devenir problématique pour votre tranquilité ici...


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *I love you *  :love:





*PAS POSSIBLE ON N'A PAS LE MÊME HUMOUR !!!!!!!!!!*  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  : :casse:


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je vous aime pas, et ça peut devenir problématique pour votre tranquilité ici...



*Let's go fuck*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la fin de ton post mais peut-être connais tu argothian personnellement.
> Qui te dit qu'argothian ....
> 
> De plus il n'a fait que cité quelqu'un en signant de son nom : "Le truand"
> ...



Jahrom, tu as posté un cran trop tôt...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Let's go fuck*



passe devant...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> ...et tu nous ennuis tous avec tes gamineries.



Par ailleurs, bien que je préfère quand tu te tais, tâche de parler en ton nom propre à l'avenir. Je crois que ceux qui souhaitent se plaindre savent où me trouver.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> *PAS POSSIBLE ON N'A PAS LE MÊME HUMOUR !!!!!!!!!!*  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  : :casse:



*Donc, malgré tout, tu y vois de l'humour ? commme c'est étrange .....*


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> passe devant...


*Gamin va !!*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, malgré tout, tu y vois de l'humour ? commme c'est étrange .....*



C'est étrange oui, moi j'y vois une incitation à l'oligarchie.

EDIT :

Je me tiens à la disposition du petit peuple si des explications s'avéraient nécessaires...


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Gamin va !!*



C'est vrai je suis trés joueur... ça on peut pas me l'enlever...


----------



## Freezy (20 Août 2005)

Tu sais mon petit DocEvil une chose que j'ai compris ici c'est que les gens comme toi auront toujours le dernier mot sur ce forum, et ce même s'ils ont tort 

Pourquoi ? Parceque vous vous mettez tous contre un et l'autre en face même s'il a raison ne pourra que se taire 

Comme la discussion ne sera qu'a sens unique je vous laisse continuez sans moi (encore 1 heure je pense)


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange oui, moi j'y vois une incitation à l'oligarchie.



*Oh boy! oligarchie, mot sacré !!! 'ttention, ......watching..... *


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais mon petit DocEvil une chose que j'ai compris ici c'est que les gens comme toi auront toujours le dernier mot sur ce forum, et ce même s'ils ont tort
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parceque vous vous mettez tous contre un et l'autre en face même s'il a raison ne pourra que se taire
> 
> Comme la discussion ne sera qu'a sens unique je vous laisse continuez sans moi (encore 1 heure je pense)



Oui, mais si t'arrives à tenir le "tous contre un" pendant plus de 2 ans, tu pourras peut être devenir.....

*SONNYBOY !!!
*Alors t'as qu'à voir...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

Freezy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais mon petit DocEvil une chose que j'ai compris ici c'est que les gens comme toi auront toujours le dernier mot sur ce forum, et ce même s'ils ont tort
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parceque vous vous mettez tous contre un et l'autre en face même s'il a raison ne pourra que se taire
> 
> Comme la discussion ne sera qu'a sens unique je vous laisse continuez sans moi (encore 1 heure je pense)



Le coup de la victime maintenant... La grande scène du IV !
À ce point, je vais finir par croire que c'est la CIA qui t'envoie. Une sorte de nouvelle arme anti-conscience...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai je suis trés joueur... ça on peut pas me l'enlever...



*Par contre, change ton anche, elle commence à fatiguer*


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

En tout cas ce qui est sur, c'est que si tu faires lire à ta nana cette discussion en lui disant que ça vient du super forum que tu adores, ou t'as pleins d'amis comme toi dedans, bah c'est clair qu'elle se barre directe !!!


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Donc, malgré tout, tu y vois de l'humour ? commme c'est étrange .....*




Ce qui est étrange, c'est que toi tu penses en avoir de l'humour... :hein:    

....Dieudonné aussi était persuadé d'en avoir.... :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est étrange, c'est que toi tu penses en avoir de l'humour... :hein:
> 
> ....Dieudonné aussi était persuadé d'en avoir.... :mouais:


*Chérie, ça fait vraiment,vraiment, longtemps que je ne pense plus, alors, lâche l'affaire 
*  *Bises*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Chérie, ça fait vraiment,vraiment, longtemps que je ne pense plus, alors, lâche l'affaire
> *  *Bises*



CQFD.

Vous me l'emballez, et le mettez avec les autres...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> CQFD.
> 
> Vous me l'emballez, et le mettez avec les autres...



*Boy,oh, boy, c'est tellement délicieux quand c'est toi qui susurres*


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Chérie, ça fait vraiment,vraiment, longtemps que je ne pense plus,
> *  *Bises*





Ah bon, ça explique tout! Si javais su .... T'aurais pu le dire plus tôt....  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

Encore une qui a succombé à mon charme...

Désolé chérie je fais pas dans l'vulgaire...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, ça explique tout! Si javais su .... T'aurais pu le dire plus tôt....  :hein:  :mouais:



*Perspicace, Macdani, n'est-il pas ?*


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, ça explique tout! Si javais su .... T'aurais pu le dire plus tôt....  :hein:  :mouais:



Il l'a dit dés son premier post à mon avis... ça transpire ces trucs là...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a dit dés son premier post à mon avis... ça transpire ces trucs là...









*Service*


----------



## macdani (20 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il l'a dit dés son premier post à mon avis... .



J'ai dû le louper celui là.... je serai plus vigilant ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Août 2005)

macdani a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû le louper celui là.... je serai plus vigilant ...


*Eh oui, encore un loupé, dans cette longue, longue liste, qui te remplis de tellement d'amertume, jour après jour
  *


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Août 2005)

Bon, ben moi je vais vous laisser, je repasserai ramasser la mise plus tard, comme d'hab...


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben moi je vais vous laisser, je repasserai ramasser la mise plus tard, comme d'hab...



*Comme il a dit lui*


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2005)

De retour d'une soirée tranquille chez des potes. Au-dehors. C'était sympa.

Un bref passage au Bar, et paf: on ne peut décidément _jamais_ laisser cet endroit un moment sans surveillance sans que cela parte complètement en vrille, ici par la faute d'un seul et unique posteur.

L'idée de départ de ce fil est ma foi sympathique, originale et finalement assez drôle... Ne m'obligez donc pas à le fermer, je n'en ai vraiment pas du tout envie. 

A vous de jouer pour le faire repartir dans le bon sens.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## Nobody (21 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> De retour d'une soirée tranquille chez des potes. Au-dehors. C'était sympa.
> 
> Un bref passage au Bar, et paf: on ne peut décidément _jamais_ laisser cet endroit un moment sans surveillance sans que cela parte complètement en vrille, ici par la faute d'un seul et unique posteur.
> 
> ...


 
Pas mieux...  

Ahlala... :sleep:


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et après tout pourquoi pas ? J'ai bien ri du cancer avec des cancéreux.




comme tu disais plus haut : je suis à ta disposition si jamais.


----------



## Malow (21 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ........je suis à ta disposition si jamais.



Ce serait pas une phrase pour garder sa copine ?!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## alèm (21 Août 2005)

ah non, c'était une main tendue au Doc...

pour le reste, va savoir tous les sous-en-tendus...


----------



## kisco (21 Août 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]pour le reste, va savoir tous les sous-en-tendus... [/QUOTE]
mais! on veut pas savoir ce qui est tendu! ni sous quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

là , a 99% c'est le larguage immediat   

*"cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai arreté la pilule "   





   *


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , a 99% c'est le larguage immediat
> 
> *"cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii :love: :love: :love: :love: j'ai arreté la pilule "   *
> 
> ...


----------



## Bilbo (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> Cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai arreté la pilule


Tous les mecs rivalisent pour être odieux dans ce fil. Et là, hop, sans même être grossière, une femme nous sort l'arme absolue. Et en plus, les mecs ne peuvent pas l'utiliser. Chapeau. 
  

À+

P.S. Arme, mec, femme ... macelene et Amok ne devraient pas tarder.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , a 99% c'est le larguage immediat
> 
> *"cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai arreté la pilule "
> *



Ça marche aussi pour ces messieurs tu crois ?
Exemple : "Chériiiiiiie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai commencé la pilule "


----------



## Nobody (22 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Arme, mec, femme ... macelene et Amok ne devraient pas tarder.


 
Euh... c'est le mot "pilule" qui t'a fait venir, toi?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche aussi pour ces messieurs tu crois ?
> Exemple : "Chériiiiiiie  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai commencé la pilule "




variante   

*cheriiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai repris la pilule, j'ai pas envie que mon bebé soit cherché a la sortie de l'ecole par un grand-pere * :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , a 99% c'est le larguage immediat
> 
> *"cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai arreté la pilule "
> *



ah bah non... moi, je reste dans ce cas...  d'ailleurs, je reste...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> là , a 99% c'est le larguage immediat
> 
> *"cheriiiiiiiiiiiiii  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: j'ai arreté la pilule "
> 
> ...


Naaaaaannn très mauvais plan !! il reste mais en plus il va voir ailleurs pour se satisfaire, donc le seul bénéfice éventuel est une abstinance sexuel !! 
bon ça peut intéresser quelques filles


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bah non... moi, je reste dans ce cas...  d'ailleurs, je reste...




haaaaaaa   ..... 

la joie des nuits blanches , couches ,biberons ,  cris perçants  :rateau: 
la clope fumée dehors sur le balcon par -5° , les copains que on mets a la porte a 18h tapantes 
(et que a bout de 3 fois on reverra plus jusq'au qu'il soient papa eux memes )
 la demarche de danseur leger dans l'appart pour ne  pas reveiller bebé adoré  


tout cela et bien plus encore ..... mais je vois, a toi cela ne fait pas peur    :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

- tu sais qu'au réveil t'as le même regard que ta soeur?
- (variante) tu sais qu'au réveil t'as le même regard que le chien?


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa   .....
> 
> la joie des nuits blanches , couches ,biberons ,  cris perçants  :rateau:
> la clope fumée dehors sur le balcon par -5° , les copains que on mets a la porte a 18h tapantes
> ...


L'amour d'un enfant est tellement beau que ça vaut bien quelques sacrifices  ...


----------



## Malow (22 Août 2005)

"je dine avec mon ex ce soir, ca ne te deranges pas ?"
"j'ai fais tomber ton apn tout à l'heure, mais je te jure, j'ai vraiment pas fais exprès!"
"Au fait, la banque m'a mis interdit bancaire, mais t'inquietes, ca va s'arranger"
"C'est drôle, l'année dernière, t'avais pas le même ventre!"


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> "je déjeune avec mon ex ce soir, ca ne te deranges pas ?"
> "j'ai fais tomber ton apn tout à l'heure, mais je te jure, j'ai vraiment pas fais exprès!"
> "Au fait, la banque m'a mis interdit bancaire, mais t'inquietes, ca va s'arranger"
> "C'est drôle, l'année dernière, t'avais pas le même ventre!"



C'est marrant, tout ça tu me l'as dit, et pourtant je suis encore la.:mouais:

ps : c'est le powerbook que tu as fait tomber...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la joie des nuits blanches , couches ,biberons ,  cris perçants  :rateau:
> la clope fumée dehors sur le balcon par -5° , les copains que on mets a la porte a 18h tapantes
> (et que a bout de 3 fois on reverra plus jusq'au qu'il soient papa eux memes )
> la demarche de danseur leger dans l'appart pour ne  pas reveiller bebé adoré
> tout cela et bien plus encore .....



Mais, c'est un véritable scénario d'épouvante!!!   :affraid:   ... C'est quel film, déjà?


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> haaaaaaa   .....
> 
> la joie des nuits blanches , couches ,biberons ,  cris perçants  :rateau:
> la clope fumée dehors sur le balcon par -5° , les copains que on mets a la porte a 18h tapantes
> ...



je ne fume pas et suis tonton depuis 22 ans (et 11 et 5 ans)... les couches, les risettes, le pas léger et les boules Quiès, je connais !


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> L'amour d'un enfant est tellement beau que ça vaut bien quelques sacrifices  ...



Pourquoi, tu en as un ?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

- pas de ça entre nous !


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

- tu n'aimes pas les préliminaires ??? (testé)


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"c'est con, mon ex adorait ca pourtant, et moi j'aime bien aussi. Enfin, si vraiment tu ne veux pas..."


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

- ahhhhhhhhhh Nadia....
- quoi ???????


----------



## Bilbo (22 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> - ahhhhhhhhhh Nadia....
> - quoi ???????


Toujours appeler ses conquêtes par un petit nom. Ça évite ce genre de mésaventure. 

À+


----------



## supermoquette (22 Août 2005)

Ouais maintenant c'est "beauté" pour toutes


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

- tes affaires, là, tu comptes les laisser ici combien de temps?


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Tiens, puisque visiblement tu n'as rien à foutre : je n'ai plus de clopes et le tabac est encore ouvert. Si tu ne traines pas trop, ca devrait être jouable. Si tu traines, le buraliste suivant est a trois bornes. Remarque, d'un autre côté, la marche c'est bon pour ce que tu as".

"Comment ca, ta mère est encore vivante ?!!! Zut, j'ai dû rever alors. Mais ca paraissait tellement vrai !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

- de dos, on dirait Sharon Stone... De face... Euh... Stone et Charden? Ouais les deux à toi toute seule


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais maintenant c'est "beauté" pour toutes



Moi je les siffle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Toujours appeler ses conquêtes par un petit nom. Ça évite ce genre de mésaventure.
> 
> À+



Ça peut avoir un côté réducteur le "petit nom" pour les messieurs, non?


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Ce qu'il y a de cool avec toi, c'est la tranquillité. Avant, j'avais toujours peur vu que les mecs se retournaient sur notre passage. Je pensais "il y en a bien un qui va l'embarquer, un jour". Finalement, tu m'as fait découvrir qu'un boudin avait des avantages".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Ce qu'il y a de cool avec toi, ......




entre  le post 147 et 149 là t'es sur :
larguage immediat sans meme une petite larme (mais gaffe a la baffe) !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

-Mais non t'as pas grossi. Mais ça c'est pas ta jupe, c'est la housse de la couette...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> entre  le post 147 et 149 là t'es sur :
> larguage immediat sans meme une petite larme (mais gaffe a la baffe) !!!



Sans parler du retour de bâton


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

Et la phrase à Prevost ?
"Chérie, tu vas rire... mais je crois que je t'ai trompée !" :love:

Ou alors, plus simplement juste après s'être tapé sa meilleure copine :
"Je sais que tu m'as trompée, je n'ai plus rien à te dire, au revoir." :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Tu l'as achetée, cette robe ?"


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Tiens, t'as le même jean que mon ex. Ca lui faisait un cul d'enfer, à elle"


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"C'est dingue : une nuit blanche et on dirait que tu es la jumelle de ta mère"


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

- tu veux te marier ?"
- et toi, tu veux te barrer ?"


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Tu t'épiles plus ?"


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

comme dirait Brice : "c'est marrant ta tête va pas du tout avec ton corps..."


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Tu vas rire : tu es la deux cent cinquantième, sans compter les mecs"


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

Provoquer une dispute et sur la fin claquer la porte en disant la phrase qui tue :

"de toute façon tu me comprends pas"​


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

t'as mangé un fenec mort ce matin?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

il y a fort longtemp j'ai pas parlé mais pour larguer un brillant informaticien ennuieux comme tout j'ai adopté cette solution :

j'ai preparé ses bagages , donné les clefs  a une amie 
qui elle a eu le "plaisir" de le mettre dehrs de chez moi pendant 
que moi je m'etais barrée ailleur pendant quelque jours  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il y a fort longtemp j'ai pas parlé mais pour larguer un brillant informaticien ennuieux comme tout j'ai adopté cette solution :...


Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les informaticiens ?


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Ta copine avec les seins sublimes, elle est pour le don d'organes de son vivant?"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'as contre les informaticiens ?





la charte m'interdit de me prononcer et plus encore
je ne voudrais pas tomber nez a nez avec cet homme meme 14 ans apres !!


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

"Oui je joue au Loto ! L'espoir fait vivre ! Avec 1 ou 2 millions, je devrais pouvoir t'offrir une douzaine d'opérations de chirurgie esthétique."


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

Toi si t'étais une bagnole, tu serais une Ford Ka... Rapport au cul qui tombe...


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

T'utilises quoi comme savon, un truc recyclé avec les ordures ménagères ?


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Je viens de m'inscrire à l'émission 'L'ile de la tentation' avec une copine pour voir si je peux résister à une dizaine de nanas sublimes et pas farouches qui n'attendent que ca. je savais que tu ne pouvais pas y aller vu que tu n'as plus de vacances à prendre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Août 2005)

t'as jamais pensé à te laisser pousser la frange?... Oui, jusqu'au menton, par exemple...


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

"ah excuse moi, je pensais que tu avais de la paille sur la joue, mais en fait non..." :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (22 Août 2005)

Ma mère m'a conseillé de ne plus te fréquenter. Et tu sais comme elle est, si je ne l'écoute pas, elle va me faire une crise.


----------



## Amok (22 Août 2005)

"Ta copine Julie, je pensais qu'elle était coincée, et bien en fait, pas du tout. Il ne faut pas lui en promettre !"


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

"tu veux un chewing gum... si,si prend un chewing gum"


----------



## lalsaco (22 Août 2005)

Mettre le CD de Cali dans la chaîne et lui dire qu'il le dit bien

"Je ne t'aime plus
Elle m'a dit ça hier..."


----------



## semac (22 Août 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "Ta copine Julie, je pensais qu'elle était coincée, et bien en fait, pas du tout. Il ne faut pas lui en promettre !"


 :mouais: coquin...


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

"Alors heureuse ?"
"Mouai" :sleep:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> "Alors heureuse ?"
> "Mouai" :sleep:



Après une telle question tu n'étais pas déjà partie ?


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Après une telle question tu n'étais pas déjà partie ?



C'était au téléphone 3 jours plus tard ...


----------



## argothian22 (22 Août 2005)

« Chérie, ça sent le gaz, allume... » 

  « Range-moi ce sèche-cheveux, tu vois bien que je suis dans mon bain... et puis tes yeux sont tous rouges... tu as bu? » 



 Si aprés tout ce qu'on a dit elle reste, gardez là c'est une femme en or ...


----------



## MacEntouziast (22 Août 2005)

*" Vite chérie, prépares tes bagages, je suis muté à Khartoum pour trois ans.
Euh, pas la peine de prendre tes petites jupes, une bâche suffira"*


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Août 2005)

Ton voyage d'affaire ne devait pas durer 2 semaines ?

Au fait, c'est innondé chez le voisin, il dort dans notre chambre, ne le reveille pas .


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Août 2005)

_Babe, baby, baby, I'm gonna leave you.
I said baby, you know I'm gonna leave you.
I'll leave you when the summertime,
Leave you when the summer comes a-rollin',
Leave you when the summer comes along.

Babe, babe, babe, babe, babe, babe, baby, hmm baby
I don't wanna leave you,
I ain't jokin' woman, I've got to ramble.
Oh, yeah, baby, baby, I'll be leavin',
Really got to ramble.
I can hear it callin' me the way it used to do,
I can hear it callin' me back ho--oo-ome!

Babe...I'm gonna leave you
Oh, baby, you know, I've really got to leave you
Oh, I can hear it callin' me
I said, don't you hear it callin' me the way it used to do?
Oh!

I know, I know, I'll never, never, never, never, never, never, never,
Gonna leave you babe
But, I got to go away from this place,
I've got to quit you, yeah
Oh!! Baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby, baby,
Oh, don't you hear it callin' me?
Oh, woman, woman, I know, I know
It feels good to have you back again
And I know that one day baby, it's gonna really grow, yes it is.
We gonna go walkin' through the park every day.
Come what may, every day, oh
My, my - my - my, my babe
I'm gonna leave you woman...
I'm gonna quit you baby
It was really, really good.
You made me happy every single day.
But now... I've got to go away!
Oh, oh

Baby, baby, baby,
That's when it's callin' me
I said that's when it's callin' me back home..._


----------



## Pierrou (22 Août 2005)

Que votre copine vous entende dire à un pote:
"avec elle, au pieu, c'est comme avec le iBook du petit, je sens qu'il a des possiblilités, mais j'arrive pas à m'en servir"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Que votre copine vous entende dire à un pote:
> "avec elle, au pieu, c'est comme avec le iBook du petit, je sens qu'il a des possiblilités, mais j'arrive pas à m'en servir"



ca sent le vécu...


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> _Babe, baby, baby, I'm gonna leave you.
> I said baby, you know I'm gonna leave you.
> I'll leave you when the summertime,
> Leave you when the summer comes a-rollin',
> ...



Et pour recoller les morceaux 

_Working from seven to eleven every night, 
It really makes life a drag, I don't think that's right. 
I've really been the best, best of fools, I did what I could, yeah.
'Cause I love you, baby, How I love you, darling, How I love you, baby, 
I'm in love with you, girl, little girl. 
But baby, Since I've Been Loving You, yeah. I'm about to lose my worried mind, ah, yeah. 

Everybody trying to tell me that you didn't mean me no good. 
I've been trying, Lord, let me tell you, Let me tell you I really did the best I could.
I've been working from seven to eleven every night, I said It kinda makes my life a drag, drag, drag, drag..
Lor', yeah, that ain't right... no no 
Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind. 

Said I've been crying, yea, oh my tears they fell like rain, 
Don't you hear them, Don't you hear them falling, 
Don't you hear them, Don't you hear them falling. 

Do you remember mama, when I knocked upon your door? 
I said you had the nerve to tell me you didn't want me no more, yeah 
I open my front door, hear my back door slam, 
You know I must have one of them new fangled back door man. 

I've been working from seven, seven, seven, to eleven eleven and It kinda makes my life a drag... 
drag, drag, oh yea it makes a drag.
Baby, Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose, I'm about lose lose my worried mind.
Just One more, Just One more
Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind._


----------



## duracel (23 Août 2005)

Tu m'oublieras.


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2005)

Pour ton anniversaire, j'ai prévu un nouveau fer à repasser, et pour noël j'ai vu un aspirateur qui devrait t'aller comme un gant !


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton anniversaire, j'ai prévu un nouveau fer à repasser, et pour noël j'ai vu un aspirateur qui devrait t'aller comme un gant !


le top étant une cocote minute ! :rose:


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

Ultra mega classique (mais toujours aussi bon)
*"Je vais acheter des cigarettes, j'en ai pour une minute"*


----------



## semac (23 Août 2005)

quand votre femme vous demande si cette jupe ne la grossie pas trop... dite lui en hésitant longtemps : "bah, c'est pas ça mais ce n'est pas ce qui te met le plus en valeur..."
normalement la troisième elle part, bon en générale ça s'accompagne d'une bonne giffle, mais comme dirait l'autre : "on a rien, sans rien"


----------



## woulf (23 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> le top étant une cocote minute ! :rose:



Dépassé ! Cuiseur vapeur


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

"aujourd'hui c'est rollmops"


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "aujourd'hui c'est rollmops"


J'adorrrrrre


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

"oui je sais, il est huit heures du mat... oui je sais qu'on est le premier janvier... mais putain, t'arrêtes de me faire chier maintenant, tu te casses..."

Ben moi on m'a fiat mieux, le premier janvier à 2h du mat' alors que tout le monde est dans l'euphorie du nouvel an, cette espece de chose me sors "désolé mais je crois que ca va pas entre nous (alors qu'au passage on avait passé une semaine de vacances niquel...  ), on est trop différent...   "


Ou alors le classique " tu as changé" ca passe toujours mal...


----------



## Nobody (23 Août 2005)

"J'aimerais qu'on reste simplement copains."

BLAM! Je l'avais oubliée celle-là, mais elle me fait encore mal, 23 ans après...
La garce! Enfin, je l'ai épousée par après et je m'emploie à le lui faire payer depuis.


----------



## woulf (23 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "J'aimerais qu'on reste simplement copains."
> 
> BLAM! Je l'avais oubliée celle-là, mais elle me fait encore mal, 23 ans après...
> La garce! Enfin,* je l'ai épousée par après *et je m'emploie à le lui faire payer depuis.



Drôle d'interprétation de l'amitié


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2005)

sans avoir des grosses pretentions je crois que je suis une bien grande garce  

en effet , tres souvent, j'ai utilisé cette phrases:

"desolé mais je retourne vivre avec mon ex mari , tu sais , c'est important pour l'equilibre de fifille " !!!




 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Août 2005)

lalsaco a dit:
			
		

> Mettre le CD de Cali dans la chaîne et lui dire qu'il le dit bien
> 
> "Je ne t'aime plus
> Elle m'a dit ça hier..."



Ou alors , "Alors ca y est c'est le grand jour tu t'en vas, alors ca y est c'est la bonne cette fois... "

"J'ai le sourir jusqu'au oreille de te voir deguerpir ma vieille" 

Et pense a dire a ta mere que je ne l'aime pas, n'oublie rien STP casses toi !!!


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2005)

J'organise une fiesta pour mes 20 ans... Ah, j'oubliais, tu es pas invitée.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

"tu sors ou j'appelle la police" (véridique)


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "tu sors ou j'appelle la police" (véridique)


Là, au moins, c'est clair !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2005)

ta valise est dans l'entrée... Non, on ne part pas en vacances, tu te casses c'est tout...


----------



## jahrom (23 Août 2005)

"tu te rappeles de ce que disait Claude Lelouch ?
Mais si le truc comme quoi l'amour c'est rester avec quelqu'un tant
qu'on a pas trouvé mieux... hé bien ça y est...."


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Là, au moins, c'est clair !


Mais ça n'a pas marché : j'ai du employer la force !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Août 2005)

Personne n'a pensé à ce grand classique : 
"Tais-toi ; on dirait ta mère!"


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a pensé à ce grand classique :
> "Tais-toi ; on dirait ta mère!"



P'tain, c'est vrai ça, on me l'a déjà dit ! :rose:


----------



## MacEntouziast (23 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a pensé à ce grand classique :
> "Tais-toi ; on dirait ta mère!"


*ça, ça marche pas, au contraire, t'as ensuite la belle-doche at home en permanence*


----------



## Hurrican (23 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en effet , tres souvent, j'ai utilisé cette phrases:
> 
> "desolé mais je retourne vivre avec mon ex mari , tu sais , c'est important pour l'equilibre de fifille " !!!


Ah oui, çà c'est de la garce ! 

Mais il y a aussi un autre "classique".
"Ma mère ne va pas bien, je lui ai dis de venir s'installer chez nous, dans la chambre d'ami. En plus comme çà, elle pourra s'occuper de la décoration, toi tu n'as jamais eu le le temps de t'en charger."


----------



## kisco (23 Août 2005)

numéro 1
numéro 2


----------



## Pierrou (24 Août 2005)

Au moins, c'est clair


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2005)

- tu me fais chier. Je te regarde et tu me fais chier. Tes yeux me font chier tes seins me font chier, ton cul me fait chier. Ca veut dire quoi à ton avis?


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> - tu me fais chier. Je te regarde et tu me fais chier. Tes yeux me font chier tes seins me font chier, ton cul me fait chier. Ca veut dire quoi à ton avis?



*ça*     



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une de ces chiasses, j'ai cru que je faisais un don d'organe


----------



## Hurrican (24 Août 2005)

Tu sais quoi, j'ai remarqué quand on faisait l'amour que c'était bien mieux si j'avais matté la voisine avant. C'est bizarre hein ? :love:


----------



## mikarock (28 Août 2005)

C'est bien pour faire de l'humour:

-"Nous deux c'était pour toujours, et toujours s'arrêtait hier"
-"J'espere que tu sais nager, car je te largue"
-"Tu sais qu'on dit qu'il vaut mieux être seul que mal accompagné, je préfère rester seul"
-"Il faut que je te parle..." (ce début de phrase suffit en général)


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

*" tu vois ces valises ?
- oui
Elles sont à moi et remplies avec mes affaires,
- oui
elles vont partir pour ne plus revenir, tu suis ?
- oui
et moi, je les accompagne pour ne pas les laisser seules !
- non !!!
si "
*


----------



## Immelman (28 Août 2005)

vecu

"_Tu m'aimes?
_oui.
_Bah moi je ne t'aime plus.
_Quoi??
_J'ai un diner ce soir, je dois y aller bye bye"

:S


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Alors, ou en étions nous ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ou en étions nous ?


*Ah, tu tombes bien toi, j'avais posé une question dans le thread qui avait été remonté, mais, clac, fermeture, alors , si tu peux y répondre ici, je serai ton obligé
*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

Quelle était ta question, jeune orifice rectal ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle était ta question,  *jeune* orifice rectal ?


*Ah vous êtes trop bon, mon bon, voici la question : (je cite in extenso) Tiens, dis donc, à propos, alors, où en sont des démarches pour devenir admin. ? ça avance? on s'est penché sur ton cas ou bien le dossier a-t-il été oublié ?
*


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle était ta question, jeune orifice rectal ?


 c'est frais comme un cul qui vient de naitre.


----------



## MacEntouziast (28 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est frais comme un cul qui vient de naitre.


 *Ouais, y'a de ça*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> *Ah vous êtes trop bon, mon bon, voici la question : (je cite in extenso) Tiens, dis donc, à propos, alors, où en sont des démarches pour devenir admin. ? ça avance? on s'est penché sur ton cas ou bien le dossier a-t-il été oublié ?
> *



Je crois qu'ils veulent pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Août 2005)

C'est vrai que ça change tout...


j'me comprends...


----------



## mikarock (28 Août 2005)

Sinon en moins sympa on peut faire:

-je te laisse je dois aller me chercher une nouvelle copine
-Je t'ai pas dit ? je préfère qu'on reste bons amis
-tu pourrais récuperer tes affaires, je voudrais faire un peu de place

ou le tacotac pour se faire plaquer
j'ai couché avec ta meilleure (amie,soeur,tante,grand-mère,...)


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

je viens de tester : "tu combles un vide affectif".
C'est pas gagné que ça suffise


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tester : "tu combles un vide affectif".
> C'est pas gagné que ça suffise



Tu aurais peut-être dû essayer "Je comble ton vide affectif."


----------



## mado (28 Août 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je viens de tester : "tu combles un vide affectif".
> C'est pas gagné que ça suffise



juste un peu plus délicat que bouche-trou


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu plus délicat que bouche-trou


 Carambar, je le savais, j'aurais pas du essayer d'expliquer la nuance :hosto: :modo: :rateau:


----------



## Grug (28 Août 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais peut-être dû essayer "Je comble ton vide affectif."


 j'oublie toujours qu'il faut rappeler les evidences


----------



## piro (29 Août 2005)

si je reste on va finir par s'entretuer


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu plus délicat que bouche-trou



La nature a horreur du vide c'est bien connu, et encore une fois vérifié...


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

piro a dit:
			
		

> si je reste on va finir par s'entretuer



"S'entretuer", c'est surestimer le pouvoir des uns et la volonté des autres...

Disons plutot que certains vont encore se faire later, ça parait plus juste..


----------



## clampin (29 Août 2005)

Ta musique me gave, ton parfum me gave, ta bouffe me gave... bref, tout me gave en toi.. je me casse, t'es bonne pour la ferraille.


----------



## Amok (29 Août 2005)

.....


----------



## semac (29 Août 2005)

essuie toi les lèvres avant de m'embrasser, j'aime pas quand tu baves...  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> essuie toi les lèvres avant de m'embrasser, j'aime pas quand tu baves...  :mouais:



Et le fixodent tu as essayé ?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Août 2005)

"Tu posts comme tibo."


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Août 2005)

"Tu es aussi fin que Moquette"


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "Tu posts comme tibo."


 tu postes presque comme mackie


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Août 2005)

* " j'te quitte, tu floodes trop sur MacGé" *


----------



## Spyro (29 Août 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> * " j'te quitte, tu floodes trop sur MacGé" *


"t'as qu'à te connecter sur iChat "  


PS: tiens j'avais pas vu le titre "les meilleures phrases pour laguer"...
je propose: "j'ai un ping de 1000"   __


----------



## Grug (29 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> "t'as qu'à te connecter sur iChat "
> 
> 
> PS: tiens j'avais pas vu le titre "les meilleures phrases pour laguer"...
> je propose: "j'ai un ping de 1000"   __


 

ou : "tu manies vbulletin comme benjamin"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... [Finn_Atlas était là, mais de justesse]...




Pardon ?   J'étais où ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2005)

"j'peux pas, ce soir j'ai finn"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "j'peux pas, ce soir j'ai finn"




"Chérie ? qu'est-ce tu fous chez SM ?"


----------



## kisco (1 Septembre 2005)

"Oh ma belle Antoinette 
je suis honnête
ça fait des mois et des jours
que je connais tes tours

Oh ma belle Antoinette
ma fillette ennuyeuse
t'es devenue vide et malheureuse

Tu m'prends la tête
de l'automne à l'été
je m'en vais
et j'te laisse ici
sur ton canapé
[...]"


Gustav, dont l'extrait est écoutable sur son site


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, il y a la méthode romantique et délicate :

"chérie, j'ai essayé avec ... (sylvie, Martine, Véronique ou autre à votre convenance) pour voir, je confirme, faut vraiment que tu prennes des cours de baise" :rateau:

  

EDIT : Marche aussi pour les filles, avec "chéri", et (Marcel, Louis, René ou autre à votre convenance)


----------



## Malow (1 Septembre 2005)

Clin d'oeil !!!  
Merci Charles...maintenant, je sais quoi faire...

C'est drôl' c'que t'es drôle à r'garder
T'es là, t'attends, tu fais la tête
Et moi j'ai envie d'rigoler
C'est l'alcool qui monte en ma tête
Tout l'alcool que j'ai pris ce soir
Afin d'y puiser le courage
De t'avouer que j'en ai marr'
De toi et de tes commérages
De ton corps qui me laisse sage
Et qui m'enlève tout espoir

J'en ai assez faut bien qu'j'te l'dise
Tu m'exaspèr's, tu m'tyrannises
Je subis ton sal'caractèr'
Sans oser dir' que t'exagèr's
Oui t'exagèr's, tu l'sais maint'nant
Parfois je voudrais t'étrangler
Dieu que t'as changé en cinq ans
Tu l'laisses aller, Tu l'laisses aller

Ah ! tu es belle à regarder
Tes bas tombant sur tes chaussures
Et ton vieux peignoir mal fermé
Et tes bigoudis quelle allure
Je me demande chaque jour
Comment as-tu fait pour me plaire
Comment ai-j' pu te faire la cour
Et t'aliéner ma vie entière
Comm' ça tu ressembles à ta mère
Qu'a rien pour inspirer l'amour

D'vant mes amis quell' catastroph'
Tu m'contredis, tu m'apostrophes
Avec ton venin et ta hargne
Tu ferais battre des montagnes
Ah ! j'ai décroché le gros lot
Le jour où je t'ai rencontrée
Si tu t'taisais, ce s'rait trop beau
Tu l'laisses aller, Tu l'laisses aller

Tu es un'brute et un tyran
Tu n'as pas de c½ur et pas d'âme
Pourtant je pense bien souvent
Que malgré tout tu es ma femme
Si tu voulais faire un effort
Tout pourrait reprendre sa place
Pour maigrir fais un peu de sport
arranges-toi devant ta glace
Accroche un sourire à ta face
Maquille ton c½ur et ton corps

Au lieu d'penser que j'te déteste
Et de me fuir comme la peste
Essaie de te montrer gentille
Redeviens la petite fille
Qui m'a donné tant de bonheur
Et parfois comm' par le passé
J'aim'rais que tout contre mon c½ur
Tu l'laisses aller, Tu l'laisses aller


----------



## kisco (7 Septembre 2005)

"Ils sont si loin ces jours dorés où tu daignais encore me déguster.
Aujourd?hui je suis le bronze que tu n?oses évacuer. 
La routine t?aurait-elle constipée ? 
A moins de nous perdre, laisse-moi t?en aller. 
On a des valises à faire, laisse-toi m?oublier. 
Mellow you, mellow me, tu t?obstines à rattraper le coup. 
Mellow me, mellow you, mais j?ai des doutes sur mes envies. 
Mellow you, mellow me, j?espérais tellement mieux de nous. 
Mellow me, mellow you, tu m?as juste pourri la vie. 
Girl, you gotta go, you gotta go now. 

Ou est donc passée cette fille aux cheveux d?or, si jeune, si belle, mais si perfide, qu?elle s?est elle-même jeté un sort. 
Mais je suis loin d?être stupide, et loin d?être mort, alors mon sac je le vide, et t?iras chialer dehors. 
On arrête les frais, on change les codes. Et les torts partagés ? Mon cul sur la commode.
Broken pictures on the wall you see, a cutie so pretty whole nothing for me. 
Another nightmare of a love you see. 
Confusing groove chilled & frosted. A broke love filled with block. 
I open up my lock & breathe? I hope you grow, get out of my life, you know girl, you gotta go, you gotta go now. 
A moi les paluches devant la télé, à toi les peluches que j?aurais dû cramer. 
Retourne dans ta ruche et laisse-moi butiner. 
Girl, you gotta go, you gotta go now"


Matmatah - Gotta Go Now


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

Une bien aussi en rentrant du taf :

* T'as fais quoi a manger ?

Et puis aussi :

* T'as enregistré le grand prix de F1 pendant que j'étais au tiercé, parceque ce soir y'a foot !


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2005)

Une radicale (pour les filles qui veulent larguer leur mec) :

Lui : "Chérie, pourquoi tu me dis jamais quand tu jouis ?"

Elle : "Ben ... Parce que tu veux pas que je t'appelles au bureau !"


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Lui : - Pas de télé chez moi
elle : - j'veux pas vivre dans un monastère
lui : - c'est bon, casse toi, alors 

(vécu)


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2005)

Dans le lit :

Mais non je te dis que c'est pas moi....
C'est le chien qui pue du cul quand il pête...
:rateau:


----------

